# Looking for help on ***** and coyote.



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Keep up the scouting and all your stretchers will be full in no time! Congratz on your first ****! Remember that **** keep coming to corn fields as long as there is grain on the ground and no snow too deep for them to go through. However, I usually go to a stronger smelling bait when it gets close to freeze up time. The scent will carry better then.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

After about a 2 hour skinning and fleshing job, not sure I did good at all... looks like I got a couple good deep spots and I am not sure if I am suppose to take more off? There's spots where looks like red meat but if I start cutting it it looks like I am taking too much off. I dont know, this is the first mammal I have ever skinned and fleshed. Tons of fish but nothing warm blooded. I think I might of messed him up pretty bad. I would like to get this one tanned and keep him as my first catch for trapping but not sure if I messed it up to bad to do anything with What do you guys think with the pics? they eyes and head wernt bad just the fleshing part for me.


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Or do I need to go farther down?


----------



## paddleboy (Jan 8, 2010)

looks pretty greasy yet i'd scrape more off dont cut just scrape


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

paddleboy said:


> looks pretty greasy yet i'd scrape more off dont cut just scrape


Thanks, should I let it sit for a day let it dry up a little then scrape more? Or go ahead and scrape it now?


----------



## paddleboy (Jan 8, 2010)

now would be easier otherwise it gets hard quick. good looking catch tho


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

paddleboy said:


> now would be easier otherwise it gets hard quick. good looking catch tho


Will do now then, thanks!


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Your bodygrippers will take plenty of *****. Prior to the reg change, about 80% of my **** sets were 160s in square buckets. I put the trigger on the outside jaw and bend the wires into a V and up ("in") so they are almost horizontal when the trap is set. They are probably 10 degrees below horizontal. The **** doesn't want to push the wires with his face any more than you would. With the wires positioned this way he hits them with the top of his head as he squeezes through to get to the bait.

Cedar swamps can be hard to find tracks in. Look on top of prominent down logs for droppings. Also look at the bases of large trees- the ones that stand out to you when you look around. In the areas I trap, an 18" cedar or a 2' diameter or bigger white pine is almost a sure thing. 

I suggest you visit a local furbuyer and get a few tips on fur handling. They can teach you in a few hours what will take years to learn on your own. I wish I had done it sooner! Roger Ruginis from Consolidated Fur is in Kalkaska- about 38 miles from Interlochen. Click on the banner above for contact info. If you call and ask him I'm sure he would be happy to show you when he's putting up fur. In the interim, this link will take you to the FHA Pelt Handling Manual:

http://www.furharvesters.com/pdf/pelthandling.pdf

I usually wait until 11/1 to set for ***** because of fur quality. However, yours looks pretty nice! Remember, traps (other than dog-proofs) must be 50' from water until November 1 in Zone 2.

Good luck! Be safe out there!

John


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info John. I will take a trip to Kalkaska and get some more info and also talk to him about furs.


----------

